# Seas Lotus Reference 6.5" components



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

I have some Seas Lotus 6.5" components up for sale. 

I have a 6.5" woofer
1 working tweeter RT25F and 1 that needs repair
2 crossovers

Seas Lotus Reference 6 5" Components RARE High End Car Audio | eBay


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL..."missing a few items".

like a woofer and a tweeter, and a set of crosovers.


----------

